# new proud owner of first bought bow



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

awesome congrats!!


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks... all i could do on the long 8 hour ride home was think that i cant wait till tomorrow when i can go shoot it see how it feels!!! so excited like a 4 year old at christmas and i get my first bike!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* AlienZ-owner. Have fun here.


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you and its a lot to take in on your first day huh?... gonna take some time to just look around and see whats all going on in here... but could you tell me if that there is a thread on Alien owners?...


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes you can find tons of threads on here about Alien owners and their bows. 

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks and glad to be part of this great community... and i tried to find the alien owners threads but had no such luck... can somebody help me out an point me in the right direction...:cocktail:


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

this is my new baby...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

that is cool looking man. congrats!!:thumbs_up


----------



## tftransplant (Feb 8, 2010)

Great bow. Congrats


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

well thanks and i have posted some more pics in the alien owner threads:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


You will love Ft.Carson , great hunting there to be had..


----------



## xsvfrce (Feb 7, 2010)

Sharp!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!! Good Lookin' Bow.


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

well thanks on all the comments... i tried to go out today to sight it in, but the damn rain couldnt hold off long enough, but i did get my 20 right on, can put 4 arrows in a spot the size of a 50cent piece:wink:...


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks


----------

